# ok who has had a natural miracle after tx for first baby- giving people hope!



## TwiceBlessed

There has been quite a bit of discussion on the amount of people who have had a natural miracle after tx for their first child.

Just thought Id try some kind of poll dont know it it will be of any use to anyone...

(Mum of one tx miracle and one natural miracle)


----------



## Sammeee

Im a bit the other way around..... got my youngest with tubal probs (1 blocked other partially blocked) au natrel

TTC with ivf, after my LO, no success to date...


----------



## strawbs

I am a bit different as I have had 4 natural pregnancies, 2 ending in m/c, one in my son and one in my 15wk bump.  I have had lots and lots of failed tx in between, but fell pg with my son after a failed IVF and pg with this one immediately after a m/c.  

Don't give up hope it happens so much

strawbs xx


----------



## professor waffle

I had a natural BFP in only the 3rd month of ttc after trying for 6 years & 2 IUI's to get N, unfortunately it didn't last but hey I did it on my own!!!


----------



## ophelia

Hi there,

I would be very interested to know if anyone with male factor has managed to get a natural pregnancy.

I had ICSI which resulted in my son and I'm so so grateful to have him but would love to give him a brother or sister. After 9 ICSI attempts we have decided to no more TX as couldn't do another 9 rounds of TX to get another baby financially or mentally.

We are going to try naturally but with male factor and me being a poor responder I'm not sure if it will work.  

So, what are the odds of a natural pregnancy after ICSI with male factor? If you've been lucky to get pregnant  after TX please share your story with me.  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## caz nox

Hello, 

We had a few diagnosis...

First it was male factor told we could never concive without ICSI or adoption.
Then after 3 IUI and 3 IVF I was told that my eggs were no good to try egg donation! 

I am now on my 2nd natural pregnancy! 

Hope is out there....


----------



## ophelia

Hi Caz,
Thanks for that.  Many congrats on your second miracle. You said you used to have male factor, would you say your DH's swimmers (count/motility etc) was much better for you to get pregnant naturally or did you still have "poor" swimmers at the time of conception?

Did you and your DH take any vitamins to improve sperm and egg quality? I notice on your signature it says Vitex on your last BFP. What is that?

Also, did you do OPK's to make sure you did the deed on the right days?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## caz nox

Hi Ophelia, 

Hubby did take wellman tablets but his count was never brilliant and was always classed as a low count. 
As for me - Vitex is the same as Agnus Cactus - it was to make me regular. When we TTC we just did it almost every day till day 20 or until I noticed my EWCM as I always seemed to get that. I have a couple of diarys. 

On my cycle that I got pregnnat with Archie I was taking DHEA as suggested by my consultant (cos he told me my eggs are no good) maybe that did help? who knows... 

Then when I got pregnant again I only tried Vitex to try to get regular again as I only had 1 period after having Archie in 4 months. 

Best of luck 

PS - we cycled together once many moons ago xx


----------



## ophelia

Hi Caz- yes I do remember we were cycling together a while back and I'm so thrilled we both have been lucky to become mums since then. 

Sounds promising to hear you got pregnant even though your DH has a low count.  Not sure what DH's count was on our last TX but the TX before last it was 9million if I remember rightly so not a great deal of swimmers but as they say- you only need one!  

Will look into getting some vits for us both after new year as we stopped taking once I became pregnant.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia

Hi ladies,

Just to update, I have managed to get a natural BFP!! Still early days but had a scan last Friday which showed one baby with a healthy heartbeat.  

I am 9 weeks tomorrow and praying we have a healthy, strong baby onboard.     

Love/Ophelia


----------



## TwiceBlessed

congrats Ophelia xxx


----------



## ophelia

Thanks TB!


----------



## mandamoo

Huge congrats Ophelia, just been reading this thread as we too hope for anatural bfp, you give me hope xx


----------



## Joy69

Congrats Ophelia   

I am so glad I found this thread    even if it is an old one    
It gives me hope especially your story and fab news   

We have been so lucky to have our lovely little girl    and we would so like to be able to have a little brother or sister for her but like others we do not have the funds for any more Tx   

I know it is a long shot but having read this there is always hope for a natural BFP and we will be trying very hard    next year for a miracle     

xxx


----------



## MAL.

Hello

We put our house on the market to fund ivf. We then went on holiday in June and decided I would go back to work to help fund more treatment. A few days after we come back off holiday we had our surprise bfp    House is off market and we are still in shock and over the moon. We tried over 10 years for a natural miracle, don't give up hope it can happen.

Good luck xx


----------



## bella 64

Hi Ladies

My DD was concieved with clomid on the 5th cycle. Then we statred trying for #2 when she was 6mths with no luck doctors put me on clomid again with no luck.
We then were told by fertility docs that i could no way concieve naturally as i was pre-menopausal and had a very low AMH and very high FSH.

I had 4 DE IVF abroad all BFN, with one m/c at 5 weeks.

Had accupunture/herbs for a few mths and then had a big shock of natural pregnacy.

Please never give up, it can happen to you too.

Wishing you ladies all the luck with getting BFP x


PS: Joy 69 i enjoyed reading your diary when you went to Reprofit, thats the clinic we used, i hope you get your natural
BFP soon.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

good luck any ladies looking for that natural BFP.  Joy special    coming your way xxx


----------



## Katie4

On the London Bumps and babies thread we've had 3 natural pg after treatment, one was sadly ectopic but the other two resulted in twin girls in Feb and another little girl in September. 


I have PCOS and we have MF issues and also managed a natural shock BFP in May 2008.   


Hope this thread gives those of you reading lots of hope


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

After an ectopic that ended with removal of a tube and trying for years we were finally referred to a consultant. Found a large ovarian cyst that needed removal and then referred straight for IVF.  

Were extremely lucky and first go resulted in our beautiful b/g twins. 

Always wanted another but knew we would never be a position to fund tx so felt that our 2 would be it.  However, after one night away on holiday in Devon and dh's "oh it'll be ok - what could possibly happen" we have found ourselves in the position that we are expecting a natural little miracle    We were    to say the least but over the moon. 

Good luck to all those trying


----------



## mandamoo

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! really does keep me positive


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I think the latest tally for natural BFPs post tx on one of my birth threads is 5......


----------



## Frangipan

Hi

Good luck to all those ladies ttc! We had our DD through ICSI (male problems) and when she was 11 months old we were amazed (but thrilled) to get a natural BFP-AND at my fogie age too!    
So don't give up hope ladies, miracles DO happen!   

Angela xx


----------



## freckles2

and what gorgeous miracles they are too Angela!!!!


----------



## Mish3434

I had IVF for my 1st then when she was 18mths old I had a natural miracle whilst waiting for FET

Good luck to all xx


----------

